# Raw and future trends



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It seems to me like so many people are starting raw lately. There are people who've researched how to correctly balance a raw diet-- and there are those who jump right in, and then quickly read up on percentages and balancing the diet correctly. Either way, puppy owners, senior owners-- so many seem to be starting raw now.

We have now got raw for those who want the science figured out for them, who want ease and convienience. It costs more-- from a bit more to a lot more-- but we have frozen chubs, patties, and even dehydrated pour-from-a-bag-like-kibble prepared raw, all balanced and fresh raw foods that make it simple and safe. Consumers really are buying the prepared raw!

We also have the DIY raw co-ops, web boards where folks coach newbies through doing the much cheaper do-it-yourself raw, books about raw, informative websites. People on email raw feeding lists swap tips on deals at CostCo and Samsclub. People refer others to people who hunt. The "how to" and the "how to do it cheaply" have a good following to support the new raw feeder.

So: If new products are springing up all the time for prepared raw... new websites, email lists and forums... that means that both those seeking convienience and low price can be satisfied during their intro to raw.

What do you think the future holds? What will we see as a result of all this info being made so available.. the supportive hand-holding and guidance? And the raw being able to appeal to those seeking convienience or good prices from the many co-ops springing up etc.?

Will we see vets who "get it" about raw, and are raw-positive as a result of seeing healthy animals fed raw, or will they always continue to default to their Pedigree-corperation-provided education on canine nutrition?

Will we see the "middle grade" kibbles dropping out, as there will always be those who feed the cheapest supermarket brands, and always be those whos dogs do not do well on raw, or who choose not to feed raw, who want to provide the healthiest premium grain-free kibble available? (and many raw feeders do regularly feed a high-grade kibble meal, too)

Will we see more books coming out-- will there be a BARF for Dummies?

Will people stop looking at you as if you are murdering your dog when you mention that she eats "raw meaty bones" and especially "CHICKEN bones?"

Will more prepared raw products become available? More BARF-type mix-ins? Will more co-ops spring up, as the trend becomes more well-known from the internet, media coverage, etc?

Or, do you feel that there is nothing at all new in terms of how many people are becoming raw feeders for their dogs, that nothing will change despite media coverage, the internet, etc.?

I myself wonder where this is all going. Years ago, when I first heard about raw feeding, I thought the raw feeders were a bunch of nutty owners playing mad scientist.







Now, I understand differently-- but am still curious where this will all lead to.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:Will we see more books coming out-- will there be a BARF for Dummies?


If so, Mrs. Raw Dog Ranch Lauri needs to write it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Unless you are really into dogs, and doing research, I think most of the time a RAW diet just stays under the radar. Very few people that I know have even heard of it,as they are just people who share their home with a dog, not doing much with it, feeding a grocery store diet. Until the vet schools have more education on diet, the vet world will stay in the same mode. Thanks to those like JulesMichy, who know better and want to change things up. In the future maybe the Hills co. will have more competition in the vet clinics. Of course pet shops don't want to really promote it as it takes away business. 
I just went thru a vet visit vith Kacie, vet was sooo rude to me about the diet I feed, I started to question it myself(though after coming back to these threads, I am more confident I am feeding the best I can). My DH wants me to switch back to kibble, sick of the freezer/fridge taken over by dog food.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I was lucky my USA vet and Germany vet both *urged* me to try raw-- very persuasively, too. That's why I suspect things are changing even with vets. It was my vet(s) who nudged me into raw in the first place.. both of them!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

No kidding, Diana!







You're totally right. Lauri's style of explaining things that seemed overwhelming at the outset really helped me see this as "no big deal." Lauri, Tracy, Lori, Rei, and many here made raw seem so EASY. They were right.

C'mon, Lauri... Raw for Dummies??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I think the only problem with a <u>For Dummies</u> book would be that there are so many 'factions' of the raw diet. There's no one way to do it right.









I think it may become a bit more mainstream as time goes on. I am sure more vets will become open to the idea though I'm not sure they'll ever be the majority. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWill people stop looking at you as if you are murdering your dog when you mention that she eats "raw meaty bones" and especially "CHICKEN bones?"


You mean the kind of people who tell you you are ruining two perfectly good dogs by feeding them RAW meat? Meanwhile their "kick-me" dog is on special water, prescription food and has had fleas several times in their life? Those kinda people? (Sorry had an old neighbour tell me that along with how "I" probably had worms from feeding the dogs RAW)

I think as people start to understand nutrition, eating better foods, there are alot of studies out there right now investigating RAW diets for humans, I think food can only be heated to maybe 100 - 150 degrees. (I tried it, it is really hard!) but science and nutritionalist are starting to realize that this may be an optimum diet for people, specifically where immune systems are compromised, allergies are present etc. I think with these sorts or "revelations" for humans, the same "revelations" will be made in regards to our furry room mates. When that happens I think you will see natural diets become far more mainstream.
Already we are leaps and bounds ahead of just a decade ago. I fed good cat kibble back then, and good dog kibble to Sandi, but to go into a pet store and buy an entire week of RAW food, nobody had pre-packaged. I buy the pre-packed stuff for the cats, there is no way I am grinding up fish in my grinder. Ugh, but if in a pinch, I was going away for a week and wanted frozen meals for the monsters, I *could* go into a store and buy the whole weeks's worth of food, transversely if we're travelling with the dogs it's nice that I don't have to figure out how to haul around half a cow (exagerating a bit) I know I can stop in most pet shops and buy packaged meals for them.
I think as studies continue, as people realize the benefits of not just RAW, but natural diets we will see longer living and healthier companion animals. As someone who keeps threatening to have her dog (Sandi) chyrogenically (sp?) frozen if she ever gets sick







until a cure is found, I welcome a society where nutrition is placed foremost over everything for humans and animals alike.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope that the future trend of raw will debunk the myth that feeding a variety of raw foods equals a complete and balanced diet. 

There have been decades of research of what nutrients at which amounts in different correlations dogs need that a lot of people who feed homemade aren't taking advantage of. I don't understand why most raw feeders simply ignore or disregard this information because they feed raw meats. 

I feel that once this more scientific approach happens there will be more vets on board with us. Until then I hope to see more consumers taking advantage of the prepared raw diets that meet formulation standards- which not all do.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I am not feeding raw yet but I am one of those who have been reading a bit on it here and there when I first seriously starting researching breeders and puppies back in January. I am, generally, a very healthy eater myself. it's only natural i want to feed my dog the same way... why should it be different for her?

I might reason that the "organic" and "go green" movement recently will help the RAW case, but I also know humans, like ozzymama said, that are on vegan or raw diets and even in this hyper-policitally-correct world, they are not that accepted or accommodated. 

In the case of my friends that are humans, and perhaps from those who are critical of the raw for your dogs, maybe they somehow think that YOU think you are better than them? like your dog is "too good" for the stuff everyone else feeds? My friends that are vegan and/or Raw get that attitude all the time. (and they aren't the preachy kind, either). People don't like to be confronted by things that are different from what they do. They are comfortable in their "easy" lifestyle (ie whether eating mcdonalds everyday or feeding their dog bag'o'supermarket)

I don't know... I am interested in Raw but I'm a really busy person and am super strapped for cash (got married, bought a house, and my new hubby is on employment starting tomorrow) so I have been reluctant to start. I WOULD like to see Riley have consistently BMs, be less itchy and butt-licky, and know that i am doing something good for her, even if it is seen as extreme.

But we are trying to take the bad (unemployment) for something i feel IS good (starting Raw)... since he will be around and can monitor progress, etc. 

I'm sort of rambling. Hope I added something to the conversation!


----------

